# Team Yellow Predictions!



## ClairAye

Who here is Team :yellow: ?

I was thinking we could have a place to say who is and what they think baby will come out as.. :blue: or :pink: and then update when baby is born? :)

*Predictions-*

*October 2013*


10th - NewAtThis13 - Thinks :pink:
- MrsH1980 - Thinks :blue:
17th - craftymama - Thinks :pink: - *Gave birth to a  bundle!*
20th - Girly922 - Thinks :pink: - *Gave birth to a  bundle!* :thumbup:

*November 2013*

2nd - JDH1982 - Thinks :pink: - *Gave birth to a  bundle!*
7th - luna_19 - Thinks :pink: -* Gave birth to a  bundle!*
8th - LadyMuck80 - Thinks :blue:
10th - snowfia - Thinks :blue: - *Gave birth to a  bundle!* :thumbup:
11th - saphiresky - Thinks :blue:

*December 2013*


24th - ClairAye - Thinks :blue: - *Gave birth to a  bundle!*

*January 2014*


1st - Boo44 - Thinks :blue:
15th - Cakemumma - Thinks :pink:

*February 2014*


6th - Katiie - Thinks :pink: - *Gave birth to a  bundle! *
wishuwerehere - Thinks :blue:
28th - wannabubba#4 - Thinks :pink: - *Gave birth to a  bundle! *

*March 2014*


31st - AC1987 - Thinks :blue:

*April 2014*


14th - Sal85uk - Thinks :blue:

*May 2014*


3rd - HannahGraceee - Thinks :blue: - *Gave birth to a  bundle! *
26th - besty - Thinks :pink: - *Gave birth to a  bundle! *


----------



## Louppey

I'm team yellow :wave:

Was with my first too, she's :pink:... I think this one might be a :blue: but honestly I'm not sure :haha: I was convinced Coralie was a boy lol.


----------



## CloverMouse

I'm team yellow for the second time. With ds I was 95% sure he was a boy. .
This time I'm about 60/40 leaving toward boy. .. so I guess you could say I have no idea lol


----------



## babybloo

We're team :yellow: as well. We had all intentions of finding out but baby wouldn't show us. So we decided we were meant to be surprised. Everyone says I look like Im carrying a boy, the heart beat is that of a boy, etc. I seem to fit all the old wives tales but have had a feeling it's a girl since becoming pregnant. But I've also had boy and girl dreams. Hmm...

But I'm guessing :pink:!


----------



## bekkie

I'm team yellow :)
Should know in a couple hours!!


----------



## Teri7489

Team yellow here! Think its a baby boy xxx


----------



## craftymama

I am :yellow: its our 3rd baby, first time being :yellow: We already have a boy and girl! We both think baby is a girl! We're set for baby any day now, at 2cm as of yesterday and hoping for a baby next week!


----------



## craftymama

Bekkie still thinking :pink: for you!


----------



## bekkie

We are too! And a diva with how difficult she is being :)


----------



## Blondie007

I'm team yellow 
Already have a little girl, don't really have any idea this time but probably leaning a little more towards blue
x


----------



## Pansy

I'm team yellow & this is my first. I have no clue! The midwife has guessed girl based on the horse galloping heartbeat. I have had both boy & girl dreams. 

I'm hoping not knowing will give me that extra urge to push at the end!


----------



## ttcforaminius

I'm team :yellow: for the second time! My first was :pink: but this time just because of the way I've carried and because I'm carrying longer, I think I'm having a boy! DH thinks girl! Only time will tell! Also, For the past 3 days ive seen 3 magpies which means girl!! Can't wait to share my news with you ladies! Xxx
:hugs:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

I'm a fellow yellower ;) I found out with my daughter at 23 weeks but this time have opted to keep it a nice xmas surprise :) I'm not too sure what I think baby is, if pushed I'd say girl, everyone else says boy tho xXx


----------



## snowfia

I'm team yellow and have no idea.
A couple of my friends, my sis, OH and I have all had dreams it's another girl though! Could be a sign haha.


----------



## MrsH1980

I'm a fellow yellow :yellow: :flower:

Was :yellow: with our first and bump turned :pink: - am thinking for sure that this one is :blue: but we'll just have to wait and see.... I loooooove the suspense!!!


----------



## LadyMuck80

Team yellow here with my first baby. I keep changing my mind but today I think it's a blue bump!


----------



## ciaramoy

We are Team Yellow too.... I have no idea. I have a DS already and we all thought boy with him and were right :thumbup:

This time everyone says :blue: because of the way I am carrying and most of the time I agree but sometimes I think :pink:I would love a little girl but am happy with either!!

So basically I have no clue lol


----------



## luna_19

I'm :yellow: too :)
I have no clue what we're having :haha:


----------



## rachelleigh

Team yellow here! I honestly have NO clue... My family thinks boy, lots of random people in public have said "looks like you're carrying a girl," but honestly I'll be surprised and thrilled either way!


----------



## hoping4bbynm2

I wish I would have waited like you guys are to find out!! This thread is so exciting!!!


----------



## CloverMouse

So my mom, and sil are convinced baby is a girl. .. they obnoxiously refer to baby as SHE and HER it bugs me to no end. 
Am I the only one who this irritates? Lol


----------



## babybloo

Nope not just you clovermouse, my mom calls baby he and him while my dad calls the baby her. Then they go back and forth about who's right. They even put money on it! Drives me nuts lol.


----------



## craftymama

Ugh I hate when people do that. A friend of ours calls our baby "little prince" because she insists its a boy, simply because she knows DH wants a girl again. It gets old.


----------



## phineas

Team yellow here for the third time! On my son knew it was boy, daughter knew girl... This one... No idea! From skull theory friends say boy... But I don't know lol I think, I think girl lol


----------



## angelandbump

I'm also team yellow... My induction is a week on Monday! 
I am leaning towards boy and my reasons are strange but I have been so hairy this pregnancy so I think I have more testosterone in me hence the reason we are guessing boy. I don't mind either way x


----------



## Soon2bemum

Hi ladies, I was team yellow with my son & really wanted a girl but know he would be a boy. This time I really don't mind either way. I would love my son to have a little brother to play with & my family all girls have all gone on to have boys so if we have a girl now she will prob be a right Tom boy lol.... Anyway I'm due Xmas eve & see that a few of us on here are due very close to Christmas   xx


----------



## ocean_dew

I'm team yellow too! I can picture a girl but I always refer to baby as a "he". I have no idea, hehe.


----------



## Sams123

Hello ladies! I'm team yellow too  hubby and I thought boy up until about 26 weeks when I suddenly think I'm having a girl lol no reason for the change but I'm convinced it's a girl now! Hubby still thinks its a boy! We will be thrilled with either which is good as its going to be one or the other haha! :haha: soooo excited to find out what we're having now! 10 days til due date and 22 days til they induce me if I go over, so I'm thinking worst case scenario too as I am so impatient the wait is killing me lol! Made worse as I'm on bed rest so the days seem to drag sooooo much despite books, iPad, forums, films and puzzles lol! Xx


----------



## Girly922

We're team :yellow: too!! 

Everyone keeps saying I must be having a boy because of how I'm carrying, and all the old wives tales say boy but OH is convinced we're having a girl. I'm just not sure. This is our first so we'll be happy with blue or pink. :happydance:


----------



## linz85

I'm team :yellow: again as I was with DD#1 :)
I'm secretly hoping for a boy so i've got one of each but I also would like another girl as we have everything lol.
My oh thinks its a boy and so do most of my friends but who knows :)


----------



## JDH1982

Hi ladies :flower:

Team :yellow: here too with baby #1 :happydance:

so excited to find out soon, but I have no strong idea either way. 

Most of the family and friends think girl, and nearly all strangers have said I look like i'm carrying a girl, but I really don't mind either way. :cloud9:

Really looking forward to finding out with you all.

Maybe you should update a list on the first post so we can see what colour they turn :thumbup: Just an idea


----------



## ClairAye

NewAtThis13 said:


> I am team yellow, we found out with my DD. Everything has been different pregnancy wise with this one than my daughter. However I still have a feeling it is a girl! Hubby and just about everyone else thinks it's a boy!! We will see hopefully very soon!

I think :blue: for you! So excited! :D


----------



## ClairAye

Me and OH both knew a million percent that LO was a boy and we were right! My first thought was :blue: then :pink: but I think that's because I'm slightly scared of having a boy (health issues with our son that only boys get - shouldn't happen again but I can't shake the feeling!) and so now I say :blue: because I'd be over the moon with either but would love one of each which probably won't happen.. How confusing :haha:


----------



## AussieBub

Reluctantly team yellow. We wanted to find out but bubba is very shy at people looking for their bits. Had 2 ultrasounds, one at 20 weeks and a growth scan at 29 weeks when I was in hospital and both times baby kept everything covered. I'm convinced it's a boy but DH has been saying girl all the way through. Carrying like a boy, heart rate like a girl so it's anyone's guess until s/he make their grand appearance.

-AussieBub


----------



## ClairAye

AussieBub said:


> Reluctantly team yellow. We wanted to find out but bubba is very shy at people looking for their bits. Had 2 ultrasounds, one at 20 weeks and a growth scan at 29 weeks when I was in hospital and both times baby kept everything covered. I'm convinced it's a boy but DH has been saying girl all the way through. Carrying like a boy, heart rate like a girl so it's anyone's guess until s/he make their grand appearance.
> 
> -AussieBub

It's worth it! :D Our hospital don't tell you, so with my son I was gutted that his legs were tight shut! This time baby had the chord covering his/her bits and I was so relieved! The surprise at the end is the best! :hugs:


----------



## saphiresky

We are team yellow, can't wait for that final surprise! It'll make labour all worth it in the end I hope.


----------



## ClairAye

I'm thinking of doing a list and predictions in the main post! Who wants to be added?

I'll do due date, username and :pink: or :blue: :D


----------



## NewAtThis13

Due date October 10, I think girl...Im hoping we find out soon.... You aren't the only one who thinks Im having a boy Claire! lol I think everyone thinsk Im having a boy.


----------



## ClairAye

Added you :)
I really do! Lol I keep checking each day to see if there is any progress!


----------



## LadyMuck80

Ooh - good plan!

Due November 8th and I think it's a blue bump!


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

I want to join in but I keep changing my mind... I have been thinking Girl while everyone else says boy but then I start getting boy vibes! Eeek! xXx


----------



## saphiresky

I think I've got a blue bump.. due 11th Nov.


----------



## luna_19

Nov 7 for me. I really have no clue but I'll guess :pink: since I've had a few girl dreams :)


----------



## ClairAye

Added you all :)

Nikkinoonoo let me know if you want added! I was the same, but I think I'm set on :blue: now!


----------



## MrsH1980

10th October for me and I'm thinking :blue:


----------



## ClairAye

Added :D


----------



## Girly922

Ooh, love the prediction idea!!

I'm due October 20th and as I can't quite decide ill go with OH's guess of :pink:


----------



## JDH1982

due 2nd nov and no real idea but i'll say :pink: as that's the common perception among family :thumbup:


----------



## craftymama

Due October 17th and I think my bump is pink!


----------



## Boo44

I'm :yellow: due on New Year's Day and everyone seems to think we're expecting our second :blue: xx


----------



## ClairAye

I'll add you a tomorrow when I get on the pc! :)


----------



## Cakemumma

I'm team yellow. I'm guessing a girl.


----------



## ClairAye

Cakemumma said:


> I'm team yellow. I'm guessing a girl.

When are you due? :flower:


----------



## ClairAye

Boo44 said:


> I'm :yellow: due on New Year's Day and everyone seems to think we're expecting our second :blue: xx

Hey, I remember your name from last time! :D

Do you want to be added to the list with :blue: ? :flower:


----------



## Cakemumma

ClairAye said:


> Cakemumma said:
> 
> 
> I'm team yellow. I'm guessing a girl.
> 
> When are you due? :flower:Click to expand...

Jan 15th 2014.


----------



## Boo44

ClairAye said:


> Boo44 said:
> 
> 
> I'm :yellow: due on New Year's Day and everyone seems to think we're expecting our second :blue: xx
> 
> Hey, I remember your name from last time! :D
> 
> Do you want to be added to the list with :blue: ? :flower:Click to expand...

Yes I remember you too! We're really similar actually only a month between our boys and both 27/28 wks pregnant. Are we mad?!! I may need you for positive vibes when the babies come, eek...

Yes put me down as :blue: I really have no idea but that's what people seem to think :)


----------



## luna_19

Our little boy arrived this past Wednesday :)


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

I'm due xmas day and have been toing and froing in my predictions. This week I'm feeling girl again... :) xXx


----------



## craftymama

Just an update: I had a handsome little man on October 18th! 8lbs 11 oz 21 1/2 inches long!


----------



## HannahGraceee

I'm due 3rd of May and I think :blue:


----------



## wishuwerehere

Oh what a cool idea for a thread - I am team yellow due Feb 2014.

I think :blue: but have a feeling that's because I'd quite like a little boy :haha: (will be over the moon either way of course)


----------



## snowfia

I'm gonna take a guess before this one's born and go with boy!
Although I really have no idea haha.


----------



## ClairAye

I'll update later when I get on the laptop! :D


----------



## ClairAye

Boo44 said:


> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boo44 said:
> 
> 
> I'm :yellow: due on New Year's Day and everyone seems to think we're expecting our second :blue: xx
> 
> Hey, I remember your name from last time! :D
> 
> Do you want to be added to the list with :blue: ? :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I remember you too! We're really similar actually only a month between our boys and both 27/28 wks pregnant. Are we mad?!! I may need you for positive vibes when the babies come, eek...
> 
> Yes put me down as :blue: I really have no idea but that's what people seem to think :)Click to expand...

Only just seen this!

:haha: Yes we must be! We can go crazy together :winkwink:

& congratulations to the ladies who have had their bumps turn :blue: :D


----------



## wannabubba#4

Fab idea - Can I join too? 

I am due 28th Feb and am really undecided lol , go between definitely another boy to definitely another girl lol but am going to guess pink lol; based on ....
1 How I am carrying - just like with my daughter all at the front (boys I carried all around and was HUGE lol)
2. I am less hairy than with the boys, my legs are practically hair free zones
3.My skin is better in this pregnancy, I was so spotty with my last two boys in particular and 
4. I have had girl dreams lol

So really scientific then lmao hahaha -love being team yellow!!! I found out with my last baby and regretted it within a few weeks (once the initial mad shopping spree and nursery decoration had passed lol)

xx


----------



## Louppey

Louppey said:


> I'm team yellow :wave:
> 
> Was with my first too, she's :pink:... I think this one might be a :blue: but honestly I'm not sure :haha: I was convinced Coralie was a boy lol.

My yellow bump turned pink on 22.10.13 :cloud9:


----------



## Girly922

Girly922 said:


> We're team :yellow: too!!
> 
> Everyone keeps saying I must be having a boy because of how I'm carrying, and all the old wives tales say boy but OH is convinced we're having a girl. I'm just not sure. This is our first so we'll be happy with blue or pink. :happydance:

Our yellow bump turned pink at 09.41 on 28/10/13 :) OH was right!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Louppey said:


> Louppey said:
> 
> 
> I'm team yellow :wave:
> 
> Was with my first too, she's :pink:... I think this one might be a :blue: but honestly I'm not sure :haha: I was convinced Coralie was a boy lol.
> 
> My yellow bump turned pink on 22.10.13 :cloud9:Click to expand...





Girly922 said:


> Girly922 said:
> 
> 
> We're team :yellow: too!!
> 
> Everyone keeps saying I must be having a boy because of how I'm carrying, and all the old wives tales say boy but OH is convinced we're having a girl. I'm just not sure. This is our first so we'll be happy with blue or pink. :happydance:
> 
> Our yellow bump turned pink at 09.41 on 28/10/13 :) OH was right!!Click to expand...

Congrats to both of you on your little girls - woop! Hope you are all doing well. Enjoy those precious little bundles xxx :happydance:


----------



## Sal85uk

Due on 14/04/2014

Team :yellow: Think :blue:

:shrug:


----------



## AC1987

I'm gonna guess I'm gonna have a boy :haha: though I really haven't the slightest clue! Last time I was convinced I was having a boy and when it was a girl I asked twice if they were sure LOL!!!
Due date is March 31st


----------



## ClairAye

Phew! Finally updated! :D


----------



## wannabubba#4

thanks xx


----------



## JDH1982

I'm still waiting by the way!! I haven't forgotten, baby just too comfy!! x


----------



## wannabubba#4

JDH1982 said:


> I'm still waiting by the way!! I haven't forgotten, baby just too comfy!! x

Good Luck hope you don't have too much longer to wait :hugs:

Exciting Can hardly wait until it is my turn xxx :cloud9:


----------



## ClairAye

JDH1982 said:


> I'm still waiting by the way!! I haven't forgotten, baby just too comfy!! x

Hopefully baby won't keep you waiting too much longer! :hugs:


----------



## Katiie

Yellow bump due feb here!
I think pink!


----------



## ClairAye

Katiie said:


> Yellow bump due feb here!
> I think pink!

When is your due date? :flower:


----------



## Katiie

6/2/14 xx


----------



## ClairAye

Katiie said:


> 6/2/14 xx

Added for you :D x


----------



## JDH1982

Yellow bump turned BLUE - very much in love with Jacob Michael, born 16th November 2013 weighing 7lb 1oz @42 weeks. He kept us waiting as long as possible!

xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

congrats JDH wonderful news hope your enjoying your little man :) xx


----------



## ClairAye

JDH1982 said:


> Yellow bump turned BLUE - very much in love with Jacob Michael, born 16th November 2013 weighing 7lb 1oz @42 weeks. He kept us waiting as long as possible!
> 
> xx

Congratulations! :happydance: x


----------



## snowfia

Our yellow bump turned blue!


----------



## wannabubba#4

snowfia said:


> Our yellow bump turned blue!

congrats - hope you are enjoying your beautiful bubba xx:hugs:


----------



## ClairAye

Congratulations again! Updated :)

Looks like it could be my bump turning :pink: or :blue: next! :happydance:


----------



## ClairAye

Bump :)


----------



## Girly922

Not long for you now ClairAye!!


----------



## ClairAye

Not at all! :happydance:


----------



## ClairAye

:yellow: bump turned :pink: on 21st December! I was wrong!


----------



## Boo44

Ahh congrats to you Claire! Lily was our name if we had a girl. I love it so much! X


----------



## Girly922

Massive congrats Clair!! Hope you're both doing well :flower:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Many congratulations she looks adorable, hope you are keeping well. Enjoy your babymoon <3

So sweet, getting impatient for March now :)
xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Lilia or Lily is on our baby girl list too - not sure whether middle or first name but definitely in there -love it too xxx


----------



## ClairAye

Thank you! :D


----------



## JDH1982

ClairAye said:


> :yellow: bump turned :pink: on 21st December! I was wrong!

Congrats! :happydance: She weighed the same as my little man :hugs:

Enjoy your new pink bundle x


----------



## ClairAye

Thank you! :)
Aw bless him, she's so tiny to me, my little boy was a small 8lber but she seems absolutely tiny compared to him!


----------



## Mummymoo_x

ClairAye said:


> Thank you! :)
> Aw bless him, she's so tiny to me, my little boy was a small 8lber but she seems absolutely tiny compared to him!

Congrats! Xxx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Well my little surprise was born on 19th December at 7.17pm weighing 7lb 7oz, we called him Jake. We're thrilled! 

https://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn260/nikkijellybelly/1488210_10152117935076678_617505480_n_zpsc179eaa1.jpg


----------



## ClairAye

Nikkinoonoo said:


> Well my little surprise was born on 19th December at 7.17pm weighing 7lb 7oz, we called him Jake. We're thrilled!
> 
> https://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn260/nikkijellybelly/1488210_10152117935076678_617505480_n_zpsc179eaa1.jpg

Congratulations! I'll update later. What a cutie :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

congrats he is adorable, well done xxx


----------



## ClairAye

Bump :)


----------



## Katiie

I'm eagerly awaiting for the arrival of our yellow bump... I think I'm next now?!

Edit - oh no. 1 more then me!


----------



## wannabubba#4

I am getting so excited to find out now and every day I am so thankful that I waited and stayed team yellow. The anticipation is so thrilling, like waiting to see what Santa has brought at Xmas lol!! Excited much?? Haha 

Good luck whoever is next xxx I am 34 weeks ( or 33 by my dates lol ) tomorrow so still a while for me :)


----------



## ClairAye

I'm so excited for the next baby! I love Team :yellow: :D


----------



## besty

I'm team yellow. 

I'm due 26th May and think baby is a girl x


----------



## wannabubba#4

ClairAye said:


> I'm so excited for the next baby! I love Team :yellow: :D

Lol lily is less than four weeks and you are excited for number three already , good on you momma:haha:.


----------



## ClairAye

besty said:


> I'm team yellow.
> 
> I'm due 26th May and think baby is a girl x

Aw that was my due date with my wee boy :) Will add you now! X


----------



## ClairAye

wannabubba#4 said:


> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> I'm so excited for the next baby! I love Team :yellow: :D
> 
> Lol lily is less than four weeks and you are excited for number three already , good on you momma:haha:.Click to expand...

I don't think we'll have more even though I'd love at least one more. I meant the next baby on the thread :haha: Thankfully I'm not broody just yet! Lol


----------



## wannabubba#4

ClairAye said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> I'm so excited for the next baby! I love Team :yellow: :D
> 
> Lol lily is less than four weeks and you are excited for number three already , good on you momma:haha:.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think we'll have more even though I'd love at least one more. I meant the next baby on the thread :haha: Thankfully I'm not broody just yet! LolClick to expand...

Lol thought you were support keen haha :haha:


----------



## ClairAye

Bump!


----------



## Katiie

I forgot!!!

My yellow bump turned blue :blue:
1 day after his due date, on the 7th. 

I was completely wrong!


----------



## ClairAye

Katiie said:


> I forgot!!!
> 
> My yellow bump turned blue :blue:
> 1 day after his due date, on the 7th.
> 
> I was completely wrong!

Congratulations! :)


----------



## ClairAye

Bump :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

wannabubba#4 said:


> Fab idea - Can I join too?
> 
> I am due 28th Feb and am really undecided lol , go between definitely another boy to definitely another girl lol but am going to guess pink lol; based on ....
> 1 How I am carrying - just like with my daughter all at the front (boys I carried all around and was HUGE lol)
> 2. I am less hairy than with the boys, my legs are practically hair free zones
> 3.My skin is better in this pregnancy, I was so spotty with my last two boys in particular and
> 4. I have had girl dreams lol
> 
> So really scientific then lmao hahaha -love being team yellow!!! I found out with my last baby and regretted it within a few weeks (once the initial mad shopping spree and nursery decoration had passed lol)
> 
> xx

I was right!! Yellow bump turned pink :) xxx


----------



## ClairAye

wannabubba#4 said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> Fab idea - Can I join too?
> 
> I am due 28th Feb and am really undecided lol , go between definitely another boy to definitely another girl lol but am going to guess pink lol; based on ....
> 1 How I am carrying - just like with my daughter all at the front (boys I carried all around and was HUGE lol)
> 2. I am less hairy than with the boys, my legs are practically hair free zones
> 3.My skin is better in this pregnancy, I was so spotty with my last two boys in particular and
> 4. I have had girl dreams lol
> 
> So really scientific then lmao hahaha -love being team yellow!!! I found out with my last baby and regretted it within a few weeks (once the initial mad shopping spree and nursery decoration had passed lol)
> 
> xx
> 
> I was right!! Yellow bump turned pink :) xxxClick to expand...

Congratulations! :D x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Still waiting to see If I'm right :lol:


----------



## ClairAye

HannahGraceee said:


> Still waiting to see If I'm right :lol:

Hopefully you're not waiting much longer!


----------



## besty

My bump turned pink (I was right :)) born 1day after her due date


----------



## HannahGraceee

My bump did turn blue :) ( I was right too :lol:) 10 days after due date xx


----------



## ClairAye

Congratulations to you both! Updating now :)


----------

